# Ltz rims on ctd



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I see ltz are 5-105 and ctd 5-115


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Correct - they have different bolt patterns.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IN THAT CASE I THINK IM GOING WITH THESE RIMS FOR AUTO CROSS SET.
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...=Cruze&autoYear=2015&autoModClar=Turbo+Diesel

SAME OE SIZE SO ALLOWED IN THE RULE BOOK AND ALLOWS BETTER TYRES


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

18" is OE size?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

My CTD has 17" wheels on it...better check before you buy something for autocross you aren't allowed to run.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> My CTD has 17" wheels on it...better check before you buy something for autocross you aren't allowed to run.


they all are


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

boraz said:


> they all are


 Yep....they sure are.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ltz has the 18s oe and the ctd 17. according to the rule book we can swap any rims that came on factory modol. and a aftermarket rim as long as it remains the same tire width. if I went a wider tire yes im out of stock but since im staying same width im allowed to run them


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

One of the fastest cars on our local autocross circuit is a 95 civic hatch with lowering springs and potenza's. Nothing else. Its even the factory steelies. just hugs like nobody's business.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

all cruzes are in h stock. with many Honda. now in the class the cruze is the highest hp/tq and newest but many others are not as heavy. now they also classified the ctd in h stock.... so yes im heavy but I have decent brakes, a lot of muscle in first and second, the "sport " suspension. only thing that hurts is the lrr tyres. if I can get the 18s I can use way better and wider variety of tyres and be more competitive. and looking into the rules it says you can adjustable spring perches. in a few seasons I may run b14's and adjust them to factory height. book says you may replace components as long as factory geometry is not altered.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

13.4 WHEELS[FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria]Any type wheel may be used provided it complies with the following: [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria]A. It is the same width as standard and as installed it does not have an [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]2015 SCCA® N[/FONT][/FONT]a[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]tio[/FONT][/FONT]na[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]l [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]S[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]olo[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]® R[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]ule[/FONT][/FONT]s[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]— 75 13. S[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]t[/FONT][/FONT]r[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]eet [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria]offset more than [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria]±7.00 mm (±0.275") [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria]from a standard wheel for the car. The resultant change in track dimensions is allowed. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Cambria,Cambria][FONT=Cambria,Cambria]B. Wheel (rim) diameter may be increased or decreased 1" from the standard part.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So sounds like you should just get yourself a lightweight 18" wheel - though the LTZ width is 7.5", whereas most 18s are 8".


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> So sounds like you should just get yourself a lightweight 18" wheel - though the LTZ width is 7.5", whereas most 18s are 8


check page one and i posted a link to the rims ill buy. they are 22 lbs and positive pressure cast vs factory forged. im curious how the 17 ctd and 18 ltz rims are.due to the size not much on the market for strong and light weight rims


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I want to say the stock wheels are 24 lbs. The MSR 013s I bought for ours are 18 lbs.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I did see the msr and really liked them. but I think the oz while being more expensive are stronger. plus 3 lbs per wheel on a 200hp car will make no difference. I am jealous of how the msr looks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, 3lbs between aftermarket wheels in an AutoX setting won't make much of a difference. The MSRs are a 1-piece aluminum casting. I do like that they're made in the US, though. Partially why I looked at them for the Cruze after buying the MSR 045s for my Cobalt. Plus, I liked the design of the 013s.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

they look amazing, have the color I want but they probably are gravity cast. the oz are positive pressure so not much lighter but strong. I have never bent one of there rims on the cooper. the oz are made I Italy


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

wish I could get them cheaper then tire rack.com. they want 329 each


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, makes sense - paying for that brand name (and a good wheel). Did you check eBay?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

not yet, I have a old contact at a performance shop and am hoping he can do way better


----------

